# any Emotiva UMC-1 updates?



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

I see that per their site: http://emotiva.com/umc1.shtm the UMC-1 is slated to now ship in November

anyone have any info / insight into if that is real or not, lots of anticipation building on this one

thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For whatever reason, this processor has been perpetually delayed. I know many people are really excited about it and I can only hope it soon sees the light of day.

Thankfully, Onkyo's PR-SC886/9.9 are available B-Stock for similar prices and offer THX Ultra2 Certification and XLR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I have no doubt that when it is available it will be a great buy for those in the market but, there are plenty of other options that are just as good if not possibly better, in my opinion, than the UMC-1. I think it is sort of a "too-little too-late" type situation.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

i absolutely hear what your saying about the situation, I've been waiting since June 

Jack, where are you seeing the onkyo's at a similar $ in B stock? I'm not seeing that but would like to 

also, on the XLR topic, is that a big deal? My understanding is that XLR is a big deal in the case of longer runs or high interference applications. With the devices phyically near to each other and only 1.5ft of rca does it matter?

any input welcomed,
thanks,


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> For whatever reason, this processor has been perpetually delayed. I know many people are really excited about it and I can only hope it soon sees the light of day.
> 
> Thankfully, Onkyo's PR-SC886/9.9 are available B-Stock for similar prices and offer THX Ultra2 Certification and XLR's.
> ...


I just received an e-mail from Outlaw and they're having a sale on the 886 (new).

http://www.outlawaudio.com/promo_pages/cybercirc.html

Bob


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Accessories4less had the PR-SC885 for 799. I believe they might have sold out of the 885. However, the 886 should still be available there. Also, check out Onkyo's website: Shoponkyo.com. There they often offer 10% off their prices on refurbished units for being a Member. Signing up just entails giving your email pretty much.

After looking, it seems both are sold out. However, continue to check out those sites as they have traditionally been available there and should pop up again soon. Furthermore, Accessories4less is an authorized Onkyo Dealer and offers a warranty and needless to say buying direct from Onkyo would offer the same.

Here is a link for an amazing deal on the TX-NR905:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ltra2-140w-X-7ch-Hdmi-Receiver-Silver-/1.html
While actually a receiver, for 850 Dollars it is a stupendous deal on Onkyo's flagship. Offers everything but XLR Connections and you could actually keep it a few years and probably get your money back selling it on Audiogon later.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Bob, good find. That is a great price on the 886 from an authorized dealer. Furthermore, it is an A-Stock unlike the units at Accessories4less and Shoponkyo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

steiny93 said:


> i absolutely hear what your saying about the situation, I've been waiting since June
> 
> Jack, where are you seeing the onkyo's at a similar $ in B stock? I'm not seeing that but would like to
> 
> ...


Hello,
Some people prefer using balanced connections. Not many amplifiers offer them. However, many people use Professional/Studio amplifiers which only offer XLR's and not RCA's. While they make XLR-RCA connectors, it is not an ideal solution.

Pro amps are often much cheaper than Hifi amplifiers and offer a good deal of power. Unfortunately, many use fans which can be audible and distracting. 

There is also the case with High End Amplifiers which offer completely balanced circuitry and do sound their best when using XLR's. Not a common case, but there are instances.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks for the info,
i get the technical difference between rca and xlr, we also have a krell 250 which supports both, in a blind test we haven't been been able to tell the difference between rca and xlr however

I don't think I'm going to hold out xlr as a deal breaker, but it would be nice to have
thanks again


----------



## bigred7078 (Dec 12, 2009)

looks like units will actually be shipping this coming week for a lucky people. Mass distibution will begin early january


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That's good to hear! Hopefully it will be as good as it looks like it's supposed to be!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This is truly great news as so many have been waiting on this SSP to see the light of day. 
I still wonder if it can truly compete with Onkyo's SSP's. They honestly seem to offer everything a modern SSP needs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The only negative point I can make for this processor is the 1 HDMI output which may be enough for most but when you have a PJ as well it is slightly annoying as you will need to revert to a 1 into 2 HDMI switcher


----------



## bigred7078 (Dec 12, 2009)

recruit said:


> The only negative point I can make for this processor is the 1 HDMI output which may be enough for most but when you have a PJ as well it is slightly annoying as you will need to revert to a 1 into 2 HDMI switcher



Thats why they are coming out with the XMC-1 

http://emotivalounge.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=preamps&action=display&thread=7471&page=1


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

bigred7078 said:


> Thats why they are coming out with the XMC-1
> 
> http://emotivalounge.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=preamps&action=display&thread=7471&page=1


That's more like it :whistling:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

bigred7078 said:


> Thats why they are coming out with the XMC-1
> 
> http://emotivalounge.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=preamps&action=display&thread=7471&page=1


Hi Steve,

Nice to see you here, hope you're doing excellent. 

* Sorry for the small interruption, as I cannot comment yet on a product not released and not put under observation just yet.  ...But I will surely investigate later on, you can count on it... 

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Steve. (Oct 26, 2007)

The UMC-1 is now in the hands of some folks on the pre-order list. Just waiting for general availablity and I will most likely buy one.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I'm curious to see the reviews an impressions of this long-awaited component!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

This is becoming a very sort after processor and I wonder if it really is going to be so good, will have to wait for some reviews of this kit and they are already working on an upgraded model so soon, which offers the 2 HDMI outs...I know of a few people in the UK with pre orders and are waiting.


----------

